

Libinet++ - A networking library for humans that code in C++ - nathanpc
http://nathanpc.github.com/libinet/

======
kunai
I cannot thank you enough for this. Networking has been my weakest point in
code, and finally having a C++ networking lib that's easy to use has enabled
me to create much better apps than if I didn't.

Great work.

~~~
nathanpc
You're welcome. I'm glad I helped! :)

